# Where to get ADA Aquasoil in Toronto? Or Alternative?



## Platypus

I'm trying to find some ADA Aquasoil Amazonia in Toronto, but the nearest place I've found is angelfins.ca. I really like the circular shape of Aquasoil, as well as its features like dropping the pH.

Is there anywhere in Toronto selling it for a good price? Or any alternatives you can recommend? I found that amazon.ca is selling Seachem Fluorite Dark for $30 for a 15lb bag which is a good deal.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Aceman21

Have you looked at tropica soil ?


----------



## Platypus

I did look that up from someones suggestion but there doesn't seem to be that much info on it, and I found it was more expensive than ADA Aquasoil so I didn't give it too much thought to be honest. I will look into it a bit more. Do you know of the best place to get it? Big Als has it for $50 for 9kg


----------



## Aceman21

Platypus said:


> I did look that up from someones suggestion but there doesn't seem to be that much info on it, and I found it was more expensive than ADA Aquasoil so I didn't give it too much thought to be honest. I will look into it a bit more. Do you know of the best place to get it? Big Als has it for $50 for 9kg


I got mine from a store in Toronto I can't remember I the name of it, but I think it started with a p. I paid around 40-45 a bag.







day I started







about 2 months later


----------



## Platypus

Wow that is a beautiful tank! That's a lot of growth for 2 months. That substrate looks like what I am after as well, I am just unsure of which to go for.


----------



## Nebthet78

ShrimpFever in Scarborough unfortunately is currently out of ADA, however, depending on how much you are ordering, you can buy it online from Angelfins.ca. If you order is $195+ they have free shipping. They even have a little calculator on their site which will let you know how much you need to order for your size of tank and how thick you want the subtrate. Decent prices too, especially if you order it when they have a 10% off sale.


----------



## Platypus

Yea the prices are actually really good, its just that I won't be ordering enough for the free shipping amount. Do you know if you can go and pick it up at their store?

Edit: I checked and you can, but I was hoping there might be a store selling it in Toronto. Looks like I have to make a trip to Guelph


----------



## Ryan s

The ada soil from anglefins is not free shipping, cause of the weight. Even if you order the ada worth $195.00. Anglefins price is good.


----------



## Nebthet78

Ryan s said:


> The ada soil from anglefins is not free shipping, cause of the weight. Even if you order the ada worth $195.00. Anglefins price is good.


It was for me when I ordered it during the Black Friday sale. I ordered 2 of the 9L bags and 1 of the 3lL bags plus a couple of other items. It came to the $195 free shipping requirment AND was under the 30 or 50lb limit needed for free shipping. I had more than enough to do my 54g and 16g tanks with extra left over.

Here is their policy:
"Free Shipping

Orders above $195 qualify for free shipping (*orders havier than 30kg, *backgrounds larger than 48", tanks larger than 20 gallons and stands and orders outside of Canada* are excluded*). Free shipping orders are shipped via Canada Post's Expedited Parcel. Therefore livestock and live plants can not be part of the free shipping order as they won't arrive overnight required to guarantee live arrival."

Also, I find if you don't need as much soil, but you need other items like food, water conditioner, tests, medication, nets, it's easier to get everything all at once.


----------



## Ryan s

Ok cool. I thought if you were just going to buy soil worth $195.00 the shipping is not free because of the weight.



Nebthet78 said:


> It was for me when I ordered it during the Black Friday sale. I ordered 2 of the 9L bags and 1 of the 3lL bags plus a couple of other items. It came to the $195 free shipping requirment AND was under the 30 or 50lb limit needed for free shipping. I had more than enough to do my 54g and 16g tanks with extra left over.
> 
> Here is their policy:
> "Free Shipping
> 
> Orders above $195 qualify for free shipping (*orders havier than 30kg, *backgrounds larger than 48", tanks larger than 20 gallons and stands and orders outside of Canada* are excluded*). Free shipping orders are shipped via Canada Post's Expedited Parcel. Therefore livestock and live plants can not be part of the free shipping order as they won't arrive overnight required to guarantee live arrival."
> 
> Also, I find if you don't need as much soil, but you need other items like food, water conditioner, tests, medication, nets, it's easier to get everything all at once.


----------



## zenster

Sorry that I'm late to the party but Lucky Aquarium in Markham sells ADA Aquasoil. Not sure if they moved yet or not but I bought a 9L bag from them earlier this year. Shrimp Fever charges the most out of all the ADA soil suppliers in the GTA or even all of Canada from what I've noticed.


----------



## Platypus

To my knowledge Lucky closed down but I didn't know of their new location. Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## zenster

^
One of the owners told me they will move up the road to Denison and Kennedy. I was told this during fall of last year so things might have changed since then. They removed their Market Village address from their website (aquahousemarkham.com) but still have a phone number listed for inquires.


----------



## jessesparks

I would just get that new Tropica aquasoil Big Al's supplies now. I've heard great things and aquascaper George Farmer from the UK uses it all the time. Check out some of his videos on youtube.


----------



## Platypus

I ended up getting ADA Aquasoil from Angelfins.ca by driving to their store. The Tropica is the same price, so I felt that I might as well go for the ADA soil, as it's regarded as the best.


----------

